# ok how do you cook this ?



## Mztell (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok I am a city girl, was born & raised just outside Philly, my husband on the other hand is from Mississippi & eats all kinds of things.

One of his favorite foods is frog legs. I have no idea how on earth to cook these things. A local seafood place has these quite often so I thought I would surprise him 1 night with this for dinner. so HELPPPPP what do I do with these things ????


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

clean, dip in egg wash, roll in seasoned yellow cornmeal or whatever breading you like and deep fry.

just dont over fry!

thats how ive always had em


----------



## Mztell (Jun 27, 2005)

ok im almost afraid to ask but ............

how do i clean these things ?

also how do i know if they are done ?

what spices would you suggest to use in the flour/cornmeal ?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

if want the preseasoned stuff you can buy zatarains at any grocery store. i like the crunchy stuff, it's good on anything. if you want a thicker batter, add a little bisquick or instant potato flakes. i also like to use the house of autry fish fry on softshells and shrimp. add a little old bay or creole seasoning and your good to go. 

i'd imagine you could get frog legs already cleaned. rinse them, toss them in the egg wash (1egg to a half cup of milk), batter 'em up and let them fry.

you want your oil to be around 350... if you want to go all out, use peanut oil. it won't soak into the meat. most fried food will float when it's done, but other than that just make sure you got a nice even golden color and the meat is cooked.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Frog Might Kick*

Just a friendly warning  Sometimes the frog legs will kick while cooking.


----------



## PullMyFinger (May 29, 2005)

Back in my high school days (in MS) I used to date a young lady whose mother liked to cook up a mess o' frog legs now and then. Except she used the whole frog  (minus the head and guts). They looked to me like little fried headless embryos; I just couldn't bring myself to eat those... :--|


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good Eatin.....*

I don't get a chance to make them that often but when I do I use a butter milk and beer batter for my frog's legs and I use a good olive oil to deep fry them in.


----------



## Mztell (Jun 27, 2005)

Green Cart said:


> Just a friendly warning  Sometimes the frog legs will kick while cooking.



OMG i am glad you said something I would of totally freaked out if I saw these things kicking away in the pan


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

The frog legs will not buck, but they will flex and move because the muscle fibers are contracting from being cooked.

You can get them cleaned without the skin on them. You cook them just like chicken wings too with hotsauce.


----------



## wncfishbuster (Jun 3, 2005)

*cleanin hopper legs*

if you're cleanin the whole frog, cut the legs off w/ a sharp knife. use a pair of pliers to pull the skin off, then cut off the foot, cook as above.


----------

